# Apple lightning cable



## likesfish (Jun 26, 2013)

Arrrgh my daughter has broken them again I brought 3 off ebay ffs.
 Shes claiming because they are not offical they break easily she broke her offical apple one as well.
 Seriously pissed off with this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2013)

How old is your daughter?


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2015)

likesfish said:


> Arrrgh my daughter has broken them again I brought 3 off ebay ffs.
> Shes claiming because they are not offical they break easily she broke her offical apple one as well.
> Seriously pissed off with this.


The Apple cables are seriously shit too. And a rip off, natch.


> First Click: Apple Lightning cables are more like lemons
> 
> Let’s get the facts out of the way first:
> 
> ...


----------



## likesfish (Jul 30, 2015)

Two years is good going my daughters 15 moved onto killing laptop power supply bow
At least the old style iPhone cables take ages to die


----------



## sim667 (Aug 5, 2015)

The only one I've ever broken was the one that came with my iPod, I bought the iPod in 2004 ish and killed the cable (and the iPod) about two years ago


----------



## peterkro (Aug 5, 2015)

Of all the Apple stuff I've had the only broken cables have been with power bricks,that was a shit design.My 3G iPod (firewire) still works perfectly and can boot a computer with any OS on the iPod.It's odd because my friend has gone through leads like they were going out of fashion,guess it's how you use them (and I'm not careful I'm just as likely to haul one out with my foot as to gently remove it).


----------



## 2hats (Aug 5, 2015)

The strain relief on the magsafe family of power adapters has been dire; they've redesigned where the cable meets the connector several times which suggests they've known it has been a problem. I've had three fail on me (2 different designs) on the same laptop (which itself has lasted some 6 years and is still going strong) at precisely that point (for a limited time one can twiddle the cable, varying the strain and temporarily restore the power) and I'm ridiculously careful with them.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm getting about 9 months out of the magsafe connectors. 
Terrible kit.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 5, 2015)

My old style apple cables were ridiculously fragile.  Haven't broken a lightning cable yet.  My vote =. Lightning cables are strong, and better than the originals.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 5, 2015)

I've been through lots of Lightning cables, most of them 3rd party which fail pretty quickly. 
The Apple ones seem to go missing rather than breaking. I suspect people borrow them.

Bought one of these Anker Compact Lightning twin packs from Amazon and they've been fine so far. Small connector so they fit through most cases, where other 3rd party cables won't fit.


----------

